

Samsung begins teasing Galaxy S III  - tilt
http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2012/04/22/samsung-begins-teasing-galaxy-s-iii-launch-with-countdown-on-cryptic-teaser-site/

======
Nyr
Seriously, does anyone need a new Galaxy S? I don't want to believe that any
smartphone user needs something more powerful than the current Galaxy S II.

You want to drop another 600 bucks on a new smartphone? That's fine then, but
you probably don't need it.

~~~
pkulak
Yeah, innovation is stupid.

~~~
Nyr
Under my opinion, what is stupid is people who buys a new smartphone each year
because the older one seems no longer useful with the more megapixels and
megahertzs of the new one.

------
carb
What's this need for such a constant turnover of new phones? They only get
marginally better or more useful with each generation, no matter the
manufacturer.

------
pook1e
I'm impressed with the amount of hype Samsung is creating with this device,
even if it is mostly inside of the tech crowd. Great job, Samsung.

~~~
joelhaasnoot
In the European tech press there's also a fair amount of rumble and hype about
the next version. The Galaxy S II sold a fair number of devices (at the
expense of HTC which didn't have a matching killer device), so we'll have to
see.

------
reiz
I have the Galaxy S 2. That is already a great device. I am looking forward to
the Galaxy S 3.

------
macrael
When did the S2 come out?

~~~
vegardx
Varies, I know most of Asia and Europe got it before USA. But the official
release was in April 2011.

------
saket123
Samsung GS3 specs are contantly getting "leaked".
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3Ei61wWOr4w)

------
sohn
And it will be much better and cheaper than the iPhone

Take that fanboys

